# eating dirt and grass



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

my 9+ week old is chewing on dirt, rocks and grass. what can i do?!

I try to redirect and he doesn't go for the nyla bone/buly stick/pig ear/doggie toy/ball on rope/frisbee or some combination of the aforementiond.

help!?

and yes, we do take him out for regular play time and exercise.


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine does the exact same thing, doesnt eat the grass just pulls it. I threw (rolled a basketball at her the other day while she was eating dirt and it hit her, for that evening and the next morning I would bounce the basketball and she would quit. that evening the basket ball was popped. Shes 3 months old.


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2011)

It's normal for grass eating as you probably know it helps with digestion. 
Everytime your dog chews rocks/ earth you must say NO firmly, as he can
block his intestines etc. It's just a case of patience everytime he does it. Good luck!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jill said:


> It's normal for grass eating as you probably know it helps with digestion.
> Everytime your dog chews rocks/ earth you must say NO firmly, as he can
> block his intestines etc. It's just a case of patience everytime he does it. Good luck!


True
Puppies aren't too bright, even if they are GSDs. They like to try everything.
I had to induce vomiting once with Abby because she swallowed a stone that would have caused problems. She still likes to pick them up and play with them but I get her away from them ASAP.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My crew have eaten dirt and grass since puppyhood, I don't see how it could be hurting them. As for the rocks, that is a different story whereas it to can cause a blockage. I don't even let my two play with golf balls, to big of a chance to be swallowed.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, puppies and grass, rocks, sticks, bugs, dirt, mud, plants, plastic, metal . . . if it fits, it's tasted. Watch like a hawk. Mine is so used to a "drop it command" he'll drop anything and everything instantly if I ask because the next thing involves my hand down the throat. Perhaps have some kibble or small treats and you can work on a leave it/treat system.


----------



## AxelsDad (Jul 7, 2011)

Grass and dirt are common for puppies to have interest in. Grass clumps left over from the mower are my guy's favorite. You just have to be on top of it, stop your dogs first reaction to grab or dig and correct with a quick action. Soon your dog will lose interest, it takes one correction now and Axel stops doing it. Rocks are another thing, you have to be careful with those like everyone else has mentioned. 

"Leave It" command is something you work with here, it works for me. But I make sure I keep a pocket full of treats to reinforce the behavior I want.


----------



## Elsa's Mommy (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm super frustrated with this, too. My husband and I have had Elsa for almost three weeks, and she'll be 12 weeks old next week. He and I are on different work shifts, so she is rarely in her kennel for more than 3 hours, except at night. 

We go outside, she'll potty and everything, and then goes STRAIGHT for the driveway because she knows she'll find some small rocks in the cracks. This has been incredibly frustrating for us. Every time we notice, we get it out of her mouth as quickly as possible, but I KNEW she had been swallowing a few. Yesterday morning, I had been ill all night, so I knew she may have had an accident in her kennel by the time I got up. Of course, she had, and I found 4-5 small rocks in her feces when I picked it up with the baggie. I know that is so dangerous and I'm terrified she may have rocks stuck in there! 

Not sure what to do to stop it! We have a vet appt on Tuesday and will definitely bring it up, but I'm not sure what the answer will be. :-/


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

This IS frustrating and difficult! Even as pups my other dogs never showed interest in rocks. Mr Bailey thinks they're terrific. To add insult to injury, we have landscaping rocks all over the place. I take very exciting chewies outside with us now and the rocks aren't nearly as appealing, but I still have to be on guard. I'm praying he will eventually outgrow this.


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

dont mean to threadjack, but can we add poop to this discussion. caught my 5 month old last night.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

It's usual. The key to discouraging and eventually cutting out any of these obsessions or ticks if they are harmful is _be there to correct it._ If you are not there to correct it ALL THE TIME, the behaviour will continue. If you are not there to correct it all the time or someone else is walking your dog and not correcting the dog, you should communicate this very strongly to the other co-owner or dog walker or dog sitter, and make sure it's done. 

There was a stage when Denver first started to walk on leash at about 2.5 months where he would lick everything _white _on the pavement, sidewalk, anywhere. Usually white means gum, candy wrappers and all manner of bad things. I corrected him continuously for a period of one to two weeks. My pup eventually outgrew it. Never did any such thing after.

He also continues to graze and loves long wild grass, chomping happily before moving onto carrying sticks if we're on a trail. He'll occasionally accidentally snort some dusty dirt, then sneeze all over, and loves digging up the roots of certain grasses. I don't see any harm in this but I make sure it doesn't turn into an obsession. This means I watch him play for awhile and then _I decide _when enough is enough by saying 'Leave it' and he must follow me. If we are walking nice on pavement and I see he wants to sniff or taste some grass, _I decide _when and where he will do it and the command is 'Go on.' He has expressed sniffing interest in rocks and occasionally feces of other dogs but never anything other than a sniff. Most dogs avoid feces, others love it for some reason. I would try to dissuade any harmful behaviour by constantly being there to correct it, and _never _leave a dog (especially a puppy) unattended in an area that is not puppy-proofed or if you know is a hazard to a dog. If you actually are there but your dog scuttles so fast to something hazardous in the yard or garden or anywhere, have him or her on leash at all times.

Using a leash enables you more control over a puppy during the learning stages when he or she needs to learn critical things. It's a very humbling experience because it forces _you as the human _to recognize the limits of your influence and control over another creature. We must work together.


----------

